
Ask HN: What would be helpful features to offer with wordpress cloud product? - stackmover
We have been building a wordpress to cloud (right now AWS) migration plugin. Right, we have the free version mostly complete and working on a pro version and adding features to it. What would be the ideal set of features you can think of for such a product ? Right now, it works by backing up assets to S3, moving mysql dump and creating a new LightSail instance as a clone.
======
QuinnyPig
Native multi-AZ or multi-region. If a single instance dying can ruin my day,
there’s going to be significant challenges with using WordPress for some
workloads.

~~~
stackmover
OK. Thanks. We are working on Multi-AZ right now.

